# South Bay (Los Angeles) HERF - Wed. 11/19 at 7pm



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

Very short notice I realize, but I was just wondering who'd be interested in joining me & mrsreindeer on Wednesday night at our local haunt, Peninsula Grill: http://pvgrill.com/index.php?option=com_frontpage&Itemid=1 .

Right now, we're at a very confident 50/50 but if any of you BOTL/SOTL want to make the trek up to Rolling Hills for what's sure to be a good time, let me know and I'll turn that 50/50 into a 100% GO.

The event was started up by this feller Tom, who I met on Friday night, hanging out at the bar. Nice chap and I've heard they get a nice turnout for their Cigar Nights. They have a good sized balcony for us cigar folk, great drinks and really impressive steaks. I've never had a bad meal here and we go quite a bit. My awesome B&M will be represented at the event by the owner, Boomer, and as I get more info from him, I'll post here.

The address: 550 Deep Valley Drive #266, Rolling Hills, CA 90274
Phone: (310)544-3985

My B&M, Huckleberry's: http://www.huckleberryspen.com/index.html
(310)265-2489

I believe this event begins at 7pm when Huckleberry's closes (way past my bedtime but I'll make an exception). If you head up there early, you can hang out in the nice, cozy lounge at Huckleberry's.

Boomer will be selling cigars at the event or bring your own!

For the ladies...if you want to bring your nonsmoking wives, girlfriends, concubines, the bar area inside will be having 'Sex in the City' night with $5 martini specials & showing episodes on their T.V.'s.

Again, if you head up on the early side, the restaurant offers an insane Happy Hour from 3pm - 6pm with drink deals and $1.99 appetizers which are the same size as the regular appetizers at a fraction of the cost. I had a delicious full-sized burger & fries for $1.99 on Friday.

Hope to get some interest here & see you Wednesday!

note: I have no affiliation with Peninsula Grill or Huckleberry's


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

evening bump


----------



## gonzo (Apr 12, 2007)

The wife won't be home until 7pm, So I'll have to run it by her whether she'd want to head back out again...but this sounds like fun....my lounge has a wine tasting that night that the wife was somewhat interested in (Diamond Crown in Fullerton), so she may feel committed to that already (She is a wine and cigar lover)...

Stomp'N'Rock,

Joseph


----------



## dannysguitar (Jun 3, 2008)

I'm super interested! I'll ask the wifey and get back to ya!


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

gonzo said:


> The wife won't be home until 7pm, So I'll have to run it by her whether she'd want to head back out again...but this sounds like fun....my lounge has a wine tasting that night that the wife was somewhat interested in (Diamond Crown in Fullerton), so she may feel committed to that already (She is a wine and cigar lover)...





dannysguitar said:


> I'm super interested! I'll ask the wifey and get back to ya!


Sweet! Let me know fellers. I definitely can understand the draw of a wine tasting...we could always do our own, in between the girls grabbin' $5 'Sex in the City' martinis at the bar. We love going to wine tastings ourselves. If your lounge was doing it on the weekend, we'd be all over it and Fullerton's close to some good friends where we can crash the night. It's just tough for me midweek because I work East Coast hours.


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

Here's a little more info as relayed by my buddy Boomer:

Well, it is Wednesday instead of Thursday this month.(its usually the 3rd Thursday of every month.)

It starts at 7:00 pm and goes to whenever...

The cost is $75 and includes all food and drinks(beer and wine too.)

I'm there with loads of cigars for sale as well. 

Let me know if you have any questions. Hope to see you there!!!!

All my best,
Boomer


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

BUMP - Let me know if you can make it; we'll likely be there!


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

Okay, so mrsreindeer & I WERE there....at the restaurant last night. But for reasons I'll explain on a new thread later on today (I've got oodles of time during these terribly slow days), we opted instead to scope the sitch out and hang at the bar area for (the gentleman unfastens and removes te$ticles) *'Sex and the City'* night.

Especially because none of you bastards could join us, I was left to hang with the gals in the bar, drink Cosmos and watch Carrie, Samantha, Charlotte & Miranda yap about the downfalls of searching for love in the Big City.

BUT....before I passed out at the bar (I work terrible hours and often find myself falling asleep in precarious situations not related to Cosmo drinking whatsoever), we were able to perform very intensive and crucial research for next month when we will be certain to attend the next Cigar Night.

Like clockwork, the parade of Guayabera bedecked fellas, pockets full of cigars, entered the restaurant at 7 o'clock and made their way to to the back patio. The patio complete with fountain had been transformed from a lovely casual area where mrsreindeer & I have often grabbed a private smoke (it's California, nobody smokes out here) to a patio full off white linen covered tables mixed with white leather loungers, heat lamps (in case it gets to a shivering 65) and an extensive buffet and bar area.

$75 got the participants an all-you-can-eat buffet of apps, sides, steak, prime rib & an open bar of wine, beer & various scotches.

It truly looked like an awesome spread and a wonderful time and I would have pulled the trigger if I hadn't been so damn tired and also trying to spend some quality time with the wife during her last hurrah (to be explained later in the new thread).

So please, let me know if you'll be there to join me at next month's Cigar Night? (date TBD, probably the 3rd Wednesday of December)


----------

